# Need a cheap way to make the walls of Hell



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

For 2008, I am thinking of making an elevator down to hell. I would like to make about 500 square feet of cave wall that have glowing cracks like a lava flow, but I am tired of spending mega bucks on halloween (so carving up foam board is out). I have a few ideas but I am curious what the group might come up with. Key here is underground glowing rock.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have had good results making wall panels from cardboard and paper mache. I built a little over 100' of wall panels for the cost of gallon of elmer's glue, some salt and some flour. http://www.johnnyspage.com/walls.htm


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GOT I'm not sure if it would be worth the drive, but I've got access to about 80 sheets (I'll double check tomorrow may be more) of 45" x 46" sheets of cardboard. They've been sitting in a hallway at work with a sign asking people to take them. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Golden Triangle... Money, Time, Quality, pick 2... if it's gonna be good _and _cheap, get started !

We know you've got the ability to take minimal money and turn it into great haunts; we've seen the pictures of what you've done. Put aside some space and scarf up some cardboard and start building! And newspaper mache, etc etc...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Joker, thanks for the offer. But, my wife would kill me if I started storing cardboard in the garage right now. I have found it not too hard to get cardboard from local furniture stores.
Here is what I was thinking, but it is an untested idea. I am thinking of buying maybe 4 quarts of 2.5 lb 2-part polyurethane foam. That would set me back about $70. I would stretch some plastic tarp and cheap cloth material over a wooden frame, then mix and pour the foam over the material. I think I could get a good "lava flow" look with this. The bonus is that the results would be semi-transparent to red lighting so I could make it glow with back-lighting. The key will be if I can get the foam to cover a large enough area so that I can do the whole thing with 4 quarts.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You may have to work pretty quickly to get the look you want before the foam starts to go crazy.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I want it to flow some, like a lava flow. I think I can pour it at an angle, let it do its thing for a few minutes, then push on a few areas from behind to make the walls bulbous rather than flat. I am hoping it has enough strength to hold a 3D shape without cracking and pealing (a few cracks would be acceptable, but flacking off would be bad).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey GOT...this lava was foam (GreatStuff)...then sprayed with flourescent orange undercoat then flat black to look like ash on top of the lava. It's hard to see here because of the camera flash, but I used a 24" blacklight in the scene and the lava glowed like fire.
http://picasaweb.google.com/beelce1...WoodsNearNewOrleans/photo#5082818767553501586


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OK...I just looked at your website and obviously I don't need to show you anything about glowing foam lava. You have now shown me. I love the crush room. NICE work on all of your props !


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

On the contrary, I value your input. I was thinking of a similar approach to the paint. I like the way yours turned out. You may have talked me out of using red back-lighting. Black lights may do the trick just fine.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

By the way, I am pretty proud of that crush room. Made lots of people uncomfortable.


----------

